# Why is Bad Dragon having an Easter Sale



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

What better way to celebrate the death and rebirth of the figurehead of the christian religion and the subsequent absolution from sin through him than by buying yourself an exotic dildo! :teehee:



(I have to wonder whether they're actually trying to offend christians or not.  A lot of stores these days, in an effort to be more "politically correct," are now calling Easter sales "Spring Sales."  Although I guess if Bad Dragon did that they'd have no reason to dress their characters up in bunny ears, eh?)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 22, 2011)

For the lulz?


----------



## Icky (Apr 22, 2011)

How exactly did you hear about this sale?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

All the oviposition fetishists are getting excited.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> How exactly did you hear about this sale?


 I guess he is a customer?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2011)

Because they need to keep up with the company that has an elephant trunk dildo.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

Also, this thread needs links to catch the unwary.



Blues said:


> Because they need to keep up with the company that has an elephant trunk dildo.


 
Wait what? Is this Zeta or is there another company doing this stuff? Surely the market isn't all that large :V

(Though the customers probably are. Ho ho ho.)


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2011)

Time to buy HK some dildos.  I'm going to start a paypal for the donations.  Let's do it FAF.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Takun said:


> Time to buy HK some dildos.  I'm going to start a paypal for the donations.  Let's do it FAF.


 I have twenty dollars in my paypal...
alright
LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## keretceres (Apr 22, 2011)

Why complain?! Cheeper Sex toys â™¥ 
xD


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Blues said:


> Because they need to keep up with the company that has an elephant trunk dildo.


I just...wat


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I just...wat


 furries 'nuf said


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Wait what? Is this Zeta or is there another company doing this stuff? Surely the market isn't all that large :V
> 
> (Though the customers probably are. Ho ho ho.)


 
I think it's Exotic Erotics. I only know this because I laughed to tears browsing.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Takun said:


> Time to buy HK some dildos.  I'm going to start a paypal for the donations.  Let's do it FAF.


 
I can imagine, H&K opens his mailbox and there's like... 20 dragon cock dildos. :V
He'd be like. D8
Then he'd be like 8D when no one's looking. :V


----------



## Tycho (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome, now I can afford to buy dozens of dildoes to hide all around someone's backyard, for when their kids go easter egg hunting.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> How exactly did you hear about this sale?


 
I saw Narse's drawing for the sale in someone's favourites box and couldn't help but look.

. . . He draws nice butts ok :I. Don't judge me.



LizardKing said:


> All the oviposition fetishists are getting excited.


 
Noooooooo D:



CannonFodder said:


> I guess he is a customer?


 
I'm not really a bottom.



Takun said:


> Time to buy HK some dildos.  I'm going to start a paypal for the donations.  Let's do it FAF.


 
They have a lady dragon "fleshlight" now, maybe he would like that.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

Blues said:


> I think it's Exotic Erotics. I only know this because I laughed to tears browsing.


 
They have a much better name than those Zeta guys. It's just the right kind of awful for what they sell.

Edit: Oh god I lol'd. I think they're actually worse than BD. The fact that they have "live cast" ones is horrifying. And one of them looks like it could be used to stab someone to death.



Dyluck said:


> They have a lady dragon "fleshlight" now, maybe he would like that.


 
They've had that for a while now.

Not that I'd know or anything.

Edit edit: 11111st post.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Awesome, now I can afford to buy dozens of dildoes to hide all around someone's backyard, for when their kids go easter egg hunting.


Thats how every child dreams of having their Easter
Spending the morning looking for eggs and finding large exotic dildos


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

So LizardKing when's your birthday :>


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> So LizardKing when's your birthday :>


 
Uh, tomorrow? :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I saw Narse's drawing for the sale in someone's favourites box and couldn't help but look.
> 
> . . . He draws nice butts ok :I. Don't judge me.


 *quietly stares at you judging you *


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I can imagine, H&K opens his mailbox and there's like... 20 dragon cock dildos. :V
> He'd be like. D8
> Then he'd be like 8D when no one's looking. :V


 I have $20, come on lets do it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I have $20, come on lets do it


 
Can I at least get one? Preferably in "rip an elephant in half" size. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Can I at least get one? Preferably in "rip an elephant in half" size. :V


 
Steal a traffic cone.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Steal a traffic cone.


 
I heard a horrifying story about an adult show that involved one of those.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Steal a traffic cone.


 
Too small, need something from BD. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2011)

I bet they have softball-sized eggs for people to play anal-vore egg-birthing or some shit


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2011)

It is my dream to one day buy one of every dildo Bad Dragon produces, then use model rocket motors to find the most aerodynamic. I envisage a large cage in an arena, with dozens of rocket-powered replica animal cocks bouncing off the bars.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> It is my dream to one day buy one of every dildo Bad Dragon produces, then use model rocket motors to find the most aerodynamic. I envisage a large cage in an arena, with dozens of rocket-powered replica animal cocks bouncing off the bars.


 Im trying to whistle to my birds and now i cant because im loling
cause that is so goddamn fucked up i cant even imagine it aahahah wat


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2011)

Think Robot Wars, but with projectile dragon dongs.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Think Robot Wars, but with projectile dragon dongs.


 
omg so robots with the Half Life 2 Pulse Rifle but instead of plasma balls it shoots rubber dragon cocks


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Think Robot Wars, but with projectile dragon dongs.


 Imagine if one of them started chasing the rat, hit someone and gave them a concussion.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Think Robot Wars, but with projectile dragon dongs.


Why is that not a show on TV


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> What better way to celebrate the death and rebirth of the figurehead of the christian religion and the subsequent absolution from sin through him than by buying yourself an exotic dildo! :teehee:
> 
> 
> 
> (I have to wonder whether they're actually trying to offend christians or not.  A lot of stores these days, in an effort to be more "politically correct," are now calling Easter sales "Spring Sales."  Although I guess if Bad Dragon did that *they'd have no reason to dress their characters up in bunny ears, eh?*)


 
Just think of the killing they could make selling rabbit dildos...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> What better way to celebrate the death and rebirth of the figurehead of the christian religion and the subsequent absolution from sin through him than by buying yourself an exotic dildo! :teehee:
> 
> 
> 
> (I have to wonder whether they're actually trying to offend christians or not.  A lot of stores these days, in an effort to be more "politically correct," are now calling Easter sales "Spring Sales."  Although I guess if Bad Dragon did that they'd have no reason to dress their characters up in bunny ears, eh?)


 
They'll have a bird dildo soon.  It's ok.  -patpats-


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I bet they have softball-sized eggs for people to play anal-vore egg-birthing or some shit


 
To my knowledge... they don't.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I heard a horrifying story about an adult show that involved one of those.


 Xipoid's stories are the best stories.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> To my knowledge... they don't.


 If it exists, it is someone's fetish.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> If it exists, it is someone's fetish.


 
I'm just saying BD doesn't have it.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> They'll have a bird dildo soon.  It's ok.  -patpats-


 
Cloacalight?


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Xipoid's stories are the best stories.



Let's not expand on this idea.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Let's not expand on this idea.


 Story time with Xipoid.
*makes smores and waits for story*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2011)

cause not everyone is christian, I mean I'm humanist and I celebrate easter


----------



## Deo (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> What better way to celebrate the death and rebirth of the figurehead of the christian religion and the subsequent absolution from sin through him than by buying yourself an exotic dildo! :teehee:


 Fetish gear and messiahs, they both _rise_ to the occasion.


----------



## Ames (Apr 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Think Robot Wars, but with projectile dragon dongs.


 
Air it on the saturday morning kids shows lineup.


----------



## Icky (Apr 22, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Cloacalight?


oh god what D:


----------



## Ames (Apr 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> oh god what D:


 
You know you want it.  >:3c


----------



## Azure (Apr 22, 2011)

Davey, I bought you a gryphon dildo.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Gryphons?
Wait, I thought this places was a dragon dildo store thing
Im confused, what is this D:


----------



## Icky (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Gryphons?
> Wait, I thought this places was a dragon dildo store thing
> Im confused, what is this D:


They sell all sorts of animal dildos :v 



JamesB said:


> You know you want it.  >:3c



Oh god no, that's awful


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> They sell all sorts of animal dildos :v


But why ;w;


----------



## Icky (Apr 22, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> But why ;w;


 
Because furries.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> It is my dream to one day buy one of every dildo Bad Dragon produces, then use model rocket motors to find the most aerodynamic. I envisage a large cage in an arena, with dozens of rocket-powered replica animal cocks bouncing off the bars.


 Didn't those things come with jizz shooters? You could even add acid in there somewhere.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> Because furries.


Damn...youre right :c


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Didn't those things come with jizz shooters? You could even add acid in there somewhere.


Yeah. I can imagine a bunch of stereotypical furries having a dragon-lube-dildo-water-gun-fight in the summer.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 22, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Didn't those things come with jizz shooters? You could even add acid in there somewhere.


...wat
Seriously, wat
I thought it was a dildo, not an actual dick


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 22, 2011)

Icky said:


> Because furries.


 _
sage nod_ And here speaks a wise bird.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2011)

In the bible, isn't bestiality a sin!? :S


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In the bible, isn't bestiality a sin!? :S


 Probably not as long as there wasn't GOD DAMNED SODOOMY involved :V


----------



## Azure (Apr 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Probably not as long as there wasn't GOD DAMNED SODOOMY involved :V


 You know, I've read the confessions of zoophiles who say that dog vagina is so tight, a woman cannot compare :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> You know, I've read the confessions of zoophiles who say that dog vagina is so tight, a woman cannot compare :V


The only question I have is why you were reading things like that


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> You know, I've read the confessions of zoophiles who say that dog vagina is so tight, a woman cannot compare :V


 Why would you post this :C


----------



## Oovie (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> ...wat
> Seriously, wat
> I thought it was a dildo, not an actual dick


 They've got jizz blaster attachments! I'm positive I saw a gif (which was in the name of science I'm sure) demonstrating their power; they can get some distance! x)


----------



## Azure (Apr 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Why would you post this :C


 Because of the inevitable reaction to it. Just something I read.


----------



## Ley (Apr 23, 2011)

This whole thread makes me QAQ


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2011)

"*David the Werewolf*"

I'm sorry, David. ):


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> "*David the Werewolf*"
> 
> I'm sorry, David. ):


 
He's not even a wolf, he's a coyote. :C


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> They've got jizz blaster attachments! I'm positive I saw a gif (which was in the name of science I'm sure) demonstrating their power; they can get some distance! x)


How does a dildo blast jizz
It sounds creepy ;w;


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2011)

Takun said:


> He's not even a wolf, he's a coyote. :C


 did you bite him? Are you hiding something from me?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2011)

Takun said:


> He's not even a wolf, he's a coyote. :C


 One of BD's mascot is werewolf name "David the werewolf". So *OUR* David and DB's David share the same name.

That's why I feel so terribly sorry for him.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> How does a dildo blast jizz
> It sounds creepy ;w;








I want to see your mental images after this so bad. <3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

So when should I expect the dog cock dildos in the mail?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I want to see your mental images after this so bad. <3


;w;
Im gonna go cry now
It wasnt a dildo blasting jizz, but it still gave me images

*sob*


----------



## Oovie (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So when should I expect the dog cock dildos in the mail?


 What if they planned a random date, would you be watching for the mailman everyday? Gotta intercept them before the parents do!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> What if they planned a random date, would you be watching for the mailman everyday? Gotta intercept them before the parents do!


 It's ok none of you know where I live.

...except Jash.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's ok none of you know where I live.
> 
> ...except Jash.


 
JASH QUICK!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> You know, I've read the confessions of zoophiles who say that dog vagina is so tight, a woman cannot compare :V


 Probably because dog vaginas are made for dog dicks and not human dicks

it'd be like
instead of putting a key into a keyhole, you try and jam a screwdriver into it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> it'd be like
> instead of putting a key into a keyhole, you try and jam a screwdriver into it.


 
Oh mur bby~ :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Probably because dog vaginas are made for dog dicks and not human dicks
> 
> it'd be like
> instead of putting a key into a keyhole, you try and jam a screwdriver into it.


And thus a new sexual fantasy was born


----------



## Catmanj (Apr 23, 2011)

How about we all pool together to buy a few griffin dildos...i know that  the griffin is huge and literally the biggest. I will be willing to see what i can do...but we all have to pool together to get some.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Catmanj said:


> How about we all pool together to buy a few griffin dildos...i know that  the griffin is huge and literally the biggest. I will be willing to see what i can do...but we all have to pool together to get some.


Im broke
I dont have the money to buy fantasy animal dildos
Plus, they creep me out D;


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 23, 2011)

Catmanj said:


> How about we all pool together to buy a few griffin dildos...i know that  the griffin is huge and literally the biggest. I will be willing to see what i can do...but we all have to pool together to get some.


 Let's not and say we did


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2011)

O:3c @jon


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> O:3c @jon


 Jash buy me a fox dildo plz


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jash buy me a fox dildo plz


If you reimburse me in cash, I can order it for you so that no one sees it on your credit card :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If you reimburse me in cash, I can order it for you so that no one sees it on your credit card :V


 Is it bad that I'd honestly consider that? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jash buy me a fox dildo plz


 I think you've been around furries for too long bro.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jash buy me a fox dildo plz


 
BD discontinued their fox dildo.

What bothers me is that they're having new releases and sales while having a massive backlog and quality control issues. Terrible timing.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> BD discontinued their fox dildo.
> 
> What bothers me is that they're having new releases and sales while having a massive backlog and quality control issues. Terrible timing.


Animal dildos are serious business


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Animal dildos are serious business


 
I need to get my reviews done for some fucking discounts >:c


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I need to get my reviews done for some fucking discounts >:c


Thats...lovely? o-o


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Thats...lovely? o-o


 
Backlog means I won't get them as quickly, which means no discounts until I get them, which means I'll come here and take out my tension on FAF.

Be afraid. 

Nah, I'm not really mad, I just think this is bad business practice for them.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Backlog means I won't get them as quickly, which means no discounts until I get them, which means I'll come here and take out my tension on FAF.
> 
> Be afraid.
> 
> Nah, I'm not really mad, I just think this is bad business practice for them.


Im not sure what else to say here


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I need to get my reviews done for some fucking discounts >:c


 Please recommend me their best. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please recommend me their best. :V


 Thor.


----------



## crustone (Apr 23, 2011)

No easter bunny dildo? Get with the season Bad Dragon.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Thor.


OH GAWD ;w;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> OH GAWD ;w;


 You looked didn't you?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please recommend me their best. :V


 
It depends. I'm a ladygirl in body so I tend to go for the short, thick toys or textured toys (like the werewolf, Karabos, tentacle, seadragon, etc ). Guys tend to go for the longer ones. Duke and gryphon seems to be a popular choice amongst ye menfolk. Of course, if you're not really into insertion, they also have the nifty Dragoness.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You looked didn't you?


I blame my curiosity
WHY IS IT SO BIG ;w;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I blame my curiosity
> WHY IS IT SO BIG ;w;


 Furries 'nuf said.
I don't think we can mail order HK one, it wouldn't even fit in the mailbox!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> Davey, I bought you a gryphon dildo.


 
I don't care for gryphons.  TRUE BIRDS ONLY



Oovie said:


> They've got jizz blaster attachments! I'm positive I saw a gif (which was in the name of science I'm sure) demonstrating their power; they can get some distance! x)


 
IIRC they can shoot over six feet into the air.



Perverted Impact said:


> "*David the Werewolf*"
> 
> I'm sorry, David. ):


 
noooooooo ;~;


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> IIRC they can shoot over six feet into the air.


What
How is that even possible ;w;


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> What
> How is that even possible ;w;


 
It takes a lot of force to make them do that; I think there's a pad that you stomp on that makes them shoot.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> It takes a lot of force to make them do that; I think there's a pad that you stomp on that makes them shoot.


 
Yeah, you have to stop the crap out of the pumps to make them shoot that far.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> It takes a lot of force to make them do that; I think there's a pad that you stomp on that makes them shoot.


Why does a dildo have a pad that rockets jizz 6 feet into the air ;w;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Why does a dildo have a pad that rockets jizz 6 feet into the air ;w;


 imagine if Thor had that.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> imagine if Thor had that.


STOP
NO MORE MENTAL IMAGES
The actual images make me sad enough 8C


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> STOP
> *NO MORE MENTAL IMAGES*
> The actual images make me sad enough 8C


 Alright then, don't imagine Dick Cheney naked.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> imagine if Thor had that.



Wouldn't the power hurt?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright then, don't imagine Dick Cheney naked.


I hate you so much ;w;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Wouldn't the power hurt?


 Remember that scene from Hancock?


----------



## Oovie (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Thor.


 What the fu... Can you even enjoy something that long? It's like a colon cleansing at this point. :|


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Remember that scene from Hancock?



??? the Will Smith movie?



Oovie said:


> What the fu... Can you even enjoy something that long? It's like a colon cleansing at this point. :|


 
Fuck size, did you see the colors they are offering.

For me I wouldn't want something that color in my colon, pastel green, and pastel yellow, ew.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Rouz said:


> ??? the Will Smith movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah that movie, in the movie a girl is with him, he throws her off right before he climaxes and it blows a hole in the ceiling.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> What the fu... Can you even enjoy something that long? It's like a colon cleansing at this point. :|


I hope to god no one seriously tries to use that D;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I hope to god no one seriously tries to use that D;


 It is one of their best selling products.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It is one of their best selling products.


But...its too big ;w;


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2011)

Guys no one buys Thor to actually use it they buy it for the novelty of it



I hope ):


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Guys no one buys Thor to actually use it they buy it for the novelty of it
> 
> 
> 
> I hope ):



Hey, remember Goatse?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hey, remember Goatse?


 Ah, so that's what causes it.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hey, remember Goatse?


Oh gawd


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hey, remember Goatse?


 Kirk Johnson is my hero.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Im no longer curious
I found a pic of those jizzing dildos
...I dont wanna know what the hell was flying out of it or why it was going so high ;w;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Im no longer curious
> I found a pic of those jizzing dildos
> ...I dont wanna know what the hell was flying out of it or why it was going so high ;w;


 It's pretty obvious, imagine it.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's pretty obvious, imagine it.


...but its a dildo, it cant be that ;w;


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> ...but its a dildo, it cant be that ;w;


 
There's a page on the BD site where you can donate your testes to bad Dragon after you die, so they can build them in to their dildos to produce fluids for them.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Smelge said:


> There's a page on the BD site where you can donate your testes to bad Dragon after you die, so they can build them in to their dildos to produce fluids for them.


EEEEEEWWWWWWW 8C
MENTAL IMAGES


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 23, 2011)

I find this thread slightly interesting.

Kill me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I find this thread slightly interesting.
> 
> Kill me.


 Chainsaw or axe?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> ...but its a dildo, it cant be that ;w;


 
They sell a lube that bears a striking resemblance to the fluid you are thinking of.  That's what you're seeing.



Smelge said:


> There's a page on the BD site where you can donate  your testes to bad Dragon after you die, so they can build them in to  their dildos to produce fluids for them.


 
It would have to be the prostate, actually

which doesn't make it any less horrifying.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They sell a lube that bears a striking resemblance to the fluid you are thinking of.  That's what you're seeing.


 
More info that no one really cares about: BD's original cumlube had a very limited shelf life so they created a different kind with longer shelf life. BDers threw a goddamn shitfit because "Oh, the texture is terrible! Oh, I can't shove this horsecock up my ass now!"
So now they're back to the original because tbh that forum is full of whiners.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> More info that no one really cares about: BD's original cumlube had a very limited shelf life so they created a different kind with longer shelf life. BDers threw a goddamn shitfit because "Oh, the texture is terrible! Oh, I can't shove this horsecock up my ass now!"
> So now they're back to the original because tbh that forum is full of whiners.


 
"Whiners" is arguably the least offensive of the labels I would choose to apply to them.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> "Whiners" is arguably the least offensive of the labels I would choose to apply to them.


 
Y do u hate me tycho


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Y do u hate me tycho


 
I dun hate u

y u think I hate u


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I dun hate u
> 
> y u think I hate u


 
i am a member of those forums and have one product from there and another on order

(and a mile-long wishlist)

;~;


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> i am a member of those forums and have one product from there and another on order
> 
> (and a mile-long wishlist)
> 
> ;~;


 
yeah, but you're not complaining about silly cumlube.

although seriously how many toys do you need


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> yeah, but you're not complaining about silly cumlube.
> 
> although seriously how many toys do you need


 
cumlube is really the least of my worries right now

also the second question depends on what you mean by "need"


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> cumlube is really the least of my worries right now
> 
> also the second question depends on what you mean by "need"


 
well, OK, need is the wrong word to use here

So you're playing Pokemon with BD toys? Gotta catch 'em all?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 23, 2011)

Two for each day of the week.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> well, OK, need is the wrong word to use here
> 
> So you're playing Pokemon with BD toys? Gotta catch 'em all?


 
Nah, slightly different methods of stress relief _if you know what I mean_

although I suppose I am kinda playing pokemon since I want one to be Scyther-themed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Nah, slightly different methods of stress relief _if you know what I mean_
> 
> although I suppose I am kinda playing pokemon since *I want one to be Scyther-themed*.


 It's called a knife.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> although I suppose I am kinda playing pokemon since I want one to be Scyther-themed.


 
Oh god what.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's called a knife.





Tycho said:


> Oh god what.


 
Karabos - light green shaft, dark green base. :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Karabos - light green shaft, dark green base. :3c


 Dude, just no.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude, just no.


 
You're not the boss of meeeeee


/flips a table


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Karabos - light green shaft, dark green base. :3c


 
I am almost morbidly curious enough to look and see what the FUCK they have in mind when they think of what Scyther's dingaling would look like.

I mean, fuck, Scyther is a BUG-type.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I am almost morbidly curious enough to look and see what the FUCK they have in mind when they think of what Scyther's dingaling would look like.
> 
> I mean, fuck, Scyther is a BUG-type.


 Karabos is a bug-themed dildo. Dohoho.

I was thinking either Scyther or Turian.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> You're not the boss of meeeeee
> 
> 
> /flips a table


 Yesz I am
/punches it back
*thwack!*



Skift said:


> Karabos is a bug-themed dildo. Dohoho.
> 
> I was thinking either Scyther or Turian.


That would be trademark infringement.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Karabos is a bug-themed dildo. Dohoho.


 
OH GOD NO.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Yesz I am
> /punches it back
> *thwack!*


This reminds me of a conversation I had that was basically table-flipping ping pong.



Tycho said:


> OH GOD NO.


 
If it makes you feel any better, it wasn't created by BD; but rather it's a user-submitted design.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 23, 2011)

You should just get a 3D printer and design your own dongs


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it wasn't created by BD; but rather it's a user-submitted design.


 
As much of a bugaphobe as I am it doesn't really help much but OK.

Scyther and Scizor barely even look like bugs, though.  They should have given them some sharp mandibles to get a better "bug" look.  And some antennae for fuck's sake.


----------



## Kiva19 (Apr 23, 2011)

I sort of wondered why they were having a sale as well, but I wrote it off to just taking advantage of a well known holiday.

Unfortunately I must admit that I also have a few toys..though only one is from BD. Don't judge me! -_-


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 23, 2011)

The comments in this thread make me want to grab a fox dildo and use the tip to pop out my eye


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> The comments in this thread make me want to grab a fox dildo and use the tip to pop out my eye


 Can I have it when you're done?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I have it when you're done?


 
Eye juices _do_ make good lube. :V


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 23, 2011)

So we can protect ourselves with oversized fictional creature wangs.

Those robbers never saw it coming.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> So we can protect ourselves with oversized fictional creature wangs.
> 
> Those robbers never saw it c*u*ming.


 Fix'd


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Fix'd


 No, they definitely saw that. Right before it hit them in the eyes. 

It's like pepper spray.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Anywho, like skift said (on an other thread) get a large "Chance" and use it as a bludgeon. :V


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Apr 23, 2011)

Either to be idiots, to get more buys from athiests, and...Well, it's either that, or they're trolling.

Probably all

Wait, only Gabe Newell can do that.

Edit: Also why was this thread made here.

Oh god, why here, of all places.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> Either to be idiots, to get more buys from athiests, and...Well, it's either that, or they're trolling.
> 
> Probably all
> 
> ...


 
This is stupid.
You're stupid.
This thread is stupid.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> Either to be idiots, to get more buys from athiests, and...Well, it's either that, or they're trolling.
> 
> Probably all
> 
> ...


 






Kirk has a goddamn universal translator and he still can't figure out what the fuck you just said


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

So when do we get that wonderful basic literacy test for registration? It could prevent disasters like this.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> So when do we get that wonderful basic literacy test for registration? It could prevent disasters like this.


 
Being implemented in 2099.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Being implemented in 2099.


 
I'm QQing hard.


----------



## Don (Apr 23, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> Either to be idiots, to get more buys from athiests, and...Well, it's either that, or they're trolling.
> 
> Probably all
> 
> ...



Great first post, though I'm probably giving you too much credit since posting requires some basic literacy.

Now then, enough about pleasuring yourselves. Some of their dildos definitely look like they could be used as fairly effective blunt weapons. I doubt getting smacked in the head by 15 inches of silicone horse dick is the most comfortable of experiences.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'm QQing hard.


 
I am trying to get the ETA date down to December 12, 2012.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They sell a lube that bears a striking resemblance to the fluid you are thinking of.  That's what you're seeing.


...it creeped me out enough knowing they had climaxing dildos
Did they really need to make a lube that looks like the orgasm too ;w;


----------



## Don (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> ...it creeped me out enough knowing they had climaxing dildos
> Did they really need to make a lube that looks like the orgasm too ;w;


 
The "Wants-Draconic-Sodomy" demographic accepts nothing less :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am trying to get the ETA date down to December 12, 2012.


 
It's the 21st not the 12th.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Don said:


> The "Wants-Draconic-Sodomy" demographic accepts nothing less :V


If they start making giant inflatable dragons/animals to attac the dildos to, Im going to cry


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's the 21st not the 12th.


 

Thanks you for the reminder. Now I have 9 days extra to enjoy my Werewolf penis with special lube.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Thanks you for the reminder. Now I have 9 days extra to enjoy my Werewolf penis with special lube.


 
I will love you as long as this is still this funny. XZD


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> If they start making giant inflatable dragons/animals to attac the dildos to, Im going to cry


 Already happened, you can buy inflatable one of a kind animals.
So what do you think happens?


----------



## Don (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Already happened, you can buy inflatable one of a kind animals.
> So what do you think happens?


 
I wonder if anyone has made an anthro real-doll yet. It would sell like hotcakes if Bad Dragon is anything to go by.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Don said:


> I wonder if anyone has made an anthro real-doll yet. It would sell like hotcakes if Bad Dragon is anything to go by.


 What about the life sized renamon plushie?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2011)

They have 10% off of their 'special' colours. =.=


----------



## Don (Apr 23, 2011)

Meadow said:


> They have 10% off of their 'special' colours. =.=


 
Nothing gets me hotter than an electric green dragon dong :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Already happened, you can buy inflatable one of a kind animals.
> So what do you think happens?


...excuse me while I cry


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Don said:


> Nothing gets me hotter than an electric green dragon dong :V


 
I wish the more "realistic" colors were cheaper. I don't wanna be taken out of the moment by the pastel colors.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I wish the more "realistic" colors were cheaper. I don't wanna be taken out of the moment by the pastel colors.


I think the fact that a giant dragon dildo was in my ass would take me out of the moment more than the colors of said dildo
But thats just me :V


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I think the fact that a giant dragon dildo was in my ass would take me out of the moment more than the colors of said dildo
> But thats just me :V


 
Same for me too, that's why I'm gonna buy the werewolf one. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2011)

Dragon Dildo 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I wish the more "realistic" colors were cheaper. I don't wanna be taken out of the moment by the pastel colors.


 
I got my werewolf in dark natural (a kind of dark reddish color) and it didn't cost any extra because I asked for "surprise me".


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I got my werewolf in dark natural (a kind of dark reddish color) and it didn't cost any extra because I asked for "surprise me".


 

Is it weird if I sort of want one now? After being on this thread most of the day. 0.o Oh, no what is happening to me. :C


----------



## Don (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I got my werewolf in dark natural (a kind of dark reddish color) and it didn't cost any extra because I asked for "surprise me".


 
I see why they went with that name. I can't imagine 'Dog Dick Crimson' would sell very well.



Rouz said:


> Is it weird if I sort of want one now? After being  on this thread most of the day. 0.o Oh, no what is happening to me.  :C


 
Den threads! The ultimate subliminal advertising!

brb ordering lots of cocks


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Is it weird if I sort of want one now? After being on this thread most of the day. 0.o Oh, no what is happening to me. :C


 Send me a PM and i will tell you about dogdick dildos and how awesome they are.


Don said:


> I see why they went with that name. I can't imagine 'Dog Dick Crimson' would sell very well.


 The forum regulars call the crimson ones "whore red". x3


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Is it weird if I sort of want one now? After being on this thread most of the day. 0.o Oh, no what is happening to me. :C


Quick, go play a video game or something
Anything to get you away from the topic
Hurry before its too late D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> ...excuse me while I cry


 
Stop being such a bitch dude, people fap with animal dongs... big whoop. :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Stop being such a bitch dude, people fap with animal dongs... big whoop. :V


Quiet you
If you can all express your love of animal dildos I can express how they creep me out
Especially that tentacle thing

Fucking hate tentacles ;w;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Quiet you
> If you can all express your love of animal dildos I can express how they creep me out
> Especially that tentacle thing
> 
> Fucking hate tentacles ;w;


 What? how can you hate the wriggly writhing of a tentacle? <3


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What? how can you hate the wriggly writhing of a tentacle? <3


Theyre just fucking creepy
I dont know why, but they creep me the hell out ;w;


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What? how can you hate the wriggly writhing of a tentacle? <3


 
The one thing I haven't considered...yet!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What? how can you hate the wriggly writhing of a tentacle? <3


 
It's on my wishlist.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Theyre just fucking creepy
> I dont know why, but they creep me the hell out ;w;


It's like... if your bondage came to life and started molesting you. |3


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's on my wishlist.


 Everything is on your wishlist shenz. You're an omniphiliac.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's like... if your bondage came to life and started molesting you. |3


Creepy
I dont like tentacles
Dicks are one thing but tentacles are just...no ;w;


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Everything is on your wishlist shenz. You're an omniphiliac.


 
There are things I don't like! They're just really hard to find ;~;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Creepy
> I dont like tentacles
> Dicks are one thing but tentacles are just...no ;w;


 
Wait, that's where she went? 
I thought she was Molly. :S


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Wait, that's where she went?
> I thought she was Molly. :S


Wait what?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Wait what?


 
Sorry, I meant to quote Jashy. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> There are things I don't like! They're just really hard to find ;~;


 I know something you wouldn't like to shove up there.
C4 yourself.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I know something you wouldn't like to shove up there.
> C4 yourself.


 
C4 is moldable and stable.. it'd make a great dildo. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> There are things I don't like! They're just really hard to find ;~;


 I demand a list and comprehensive reviews of your bad dragon products. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I demand a list and comprehensive reviews of your bad dragon products. :V


 Are you going to buy Thor?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Are you going to buy Thor?


 
No, but maybe a large tentacle and that other thing that I'm too high to remember...


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Sorry, I meant to quote Jashy. XD


I figured you misquoted :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I figured you misquoted :V


 
ilu kaizy! 
Forget Kanin, we should get married. :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> ilu kaizy!
> Forget Kanin, we should get married. :V


What does Kanin have to do with anything >:1
Also, no, not happenin


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I demand a list and comprehensive reviews of your bad dragon products. :V


 
I only have one toy and one review, jeez


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I only have one toy and one review, jeez


He's lying
He bought out the store :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> He's lying
> He bought out the store :V


 I have another one on order but that's it >:c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I only have one toy and one review, jeez


 Oh.

=[


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I have another one on order but that's it >:c


He's totally their #1 customer


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I have another one on order but that's it >:c


 
I could buy one... but then I wouldn't make rent... not worth it. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 23, 2011)

It's telling that this is still on topic after 9 pages.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It's telling that this is still on topic after 9 pages.


 
I know you have every one of the dragon models. >:V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I could buy one... but then I wouldn't make rent... not worth it. :V


Couldnt make rent?
How expensive are these things
Id think a cast mold dragon dong wouldnt be too pricey since most furries dont seem to be rich :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Couldnt make rent?
> How expensive are these things
> Id think a cast mold dragon dong wouldnt be too pricey since most furries dont seem to be rich :V


 
Like, $150ish.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Like, $150ish.


Holy shit, who can afford $150 animal wangs


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Holy shit, who can afford $150 animal wangs


 
Well when your main hobby involves little more than sitting on a chair looking at a computer screen, you tend to have some disposable income.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Like, $150ish.


 Wtf are you smoking? That's only if you buy large toys are go color crazy or some crap.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Well when your main hobby involves little more than sitting on a chair looking at a computer screen, you tend to have some disposable income.


Still, thats a lot of money


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Wtf are you smoking? That's only if you buy large toys are go color crazy or some crap.


 
Shhhhhhhhhh, I'm just trying to scare Kaizy. :U


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Still, thats a lot of money


 
I know, it better last a while. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Wtf are you smoking? That's only if you buy large toys are go color crazy or some crap.


 What is the cheapest one


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What is the cheapest one


 
Mini seadragon but they're no longer available. The rest have a base price that changes with color complexity, add-ons like a suction cup base, cumtube, etc.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Mini seadragon but they're no longer available. The rest have a base price that changes with color complexity, add-ons like a suction cup base, cumtube, etc.


Holy jeez, that has to be the most customizable dick Ive ever heard of
Custom addons and colors...sounds more like a damned car


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Holy jeez, that has to be the most customizable dick Ive ever heard of
> Custom addons and colors...sounds more like a damned car


 You know you want one. ;3


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You know you want one. ;3


Ew no, I dont want to blow my money on colorful dongs ;w;
Besides Im too poor right now to even afford school lunch


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> school lunch


 Oh, well that explains some things.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Mini seadragon but they're no longer available. The rest have a base price that changes with color complexity, add-ons like a suction cup base, cumtube, etc.



Hmmm I see.

How much would a canine be my fair furfag?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Oh, well that explains some things.


Im a college student, and the lunches there are pricey
I skip lunch almost everyday :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Im a college student, and the lunches there are pricey
> I skip lunch almost everyday :V


 Yeah, he's not innocent to the ways of furfaggotry, he's just a bitch. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hmmm I see.
> 
> How much would a canine be my fair furfag?


$60 $80 $100 s m l
If you're curious go to the site...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-double post!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hmmm I see.
> 
> How much would a canine be my fair furfag?


 
Small toys are $65 base price, $90 for medium, then whatever addons you want from there.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Small toys are $65 base price, $90 for medium, then whatever addons you want from there.


 That shit is expensive.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That shit is expensive.



Yea it is expensive. 

HK they even throw in a suction cup so they can put it on your monitor. :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah, he's not innocent to the ways of furfaggotry, he's just a bitch. :V


;w;


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That shit is expensive.


 
Of course it's expensive, the molds are handmade/hand-poured and yadda yadda other shit about quality.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Of course it's expensive, the molds are handmade/hand-poured and yadda yadda other shit about quality.


 I better get to sucking dicks if I wanna afford one then!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I better get to sucking dicks if I wanna afford one then!


 
My offer still stands


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> My offer still stands


 I don't remember what it was but I'll take it!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't remember what it was but I'll take it!


 
Oh murr~


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't remember what it was but I'll take it!


 
you were gonna suck my dick remember :c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> you were gonna suck my dick remember :c


 Now I do.

Sure let's do it.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now I do.
> 
> Sure let's do it.



Post pics after this happen so we can FAP later/


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Apr 23, 2011)

Smelge said:


> This is stupid.
> You're stupid.
> This thread is stupid.


 
What? All I'm trying to do is ask why this thread is on HERE, of all places.

That and I completely agree with you.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 23, 2011)

hk isnt gay but wants a dog dildo


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> hk isnt gay but wants a dog dildo


 
Dildo is dildo


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> hk isnt gay but wants a dog dildo


 I'm bi.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Mini seadragon but they're no longer available. The rest have a base price that changes with color complexity, add-ons like a suction cup base, cumtube, etc.


 
The point of a "cumtube" in a dildo escapes me.  Isn't lube best applied PRIOR to insertion? And it's not like you're going to be sucking anything out of it.

You know what, I think this is getting way too deep into "do not ask questions you are not sure you actually want the answer to" territory.  Surprised the thread hasn't been locked already.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The point of a "cumtube" in a dildo escapes me.  Isn't lube best applied PRIOR to insertion? And it's not like you're going to be sucking anything out of it.


Its for climax... 8C


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The point of a "cumtube" in a dildo escapes me.  Isn't lube best applied PRIOR to insertion? And it's not like you're going to be sucking anything out of it.
> 
> You know what, I think this is getting way too deep into "do not ask questions you are not sure you actually want the answer to" territory.  Surprised the thread hasn't been locked already.


 It's basically a tube inside the dildo attached to a pump to allow lube to seep down "naturally" I suppose. Personally I don't see the point, but hey.


----------



## Trance (Apr 23, 2011)

The way I see it, BadDragon has just had the most sacreligious sale ever.

'Oh, it's like the most important religious holiday of the year?  Let's sell more animal cock shaped dildos for homosexual men to pleasure themselves with!'

:V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's basically a tube inside the dildo attached to a pump to allow lube to seep down "naturally" I suppose. Personally I don't see the point, but hey.


 If you don't let me suck your dick at AC I will be sad.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Trance said:


> for homosexual men


 
*giggle*




Heckler & Koch said:


> If you don't let me suck your dick at AC I will be sad.


 
okay okay jeez


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Trance said:


> The way I see it, BadDragon has just had the most sacreligious sale ever.
> 
> 'Oh, it's like the most important religious holiday of the year?  Let's sell more animal cock shaped dildos for homosexual men to pleasure themselves with!'
> 
> :V



They want to be involved in Easter too. You could hide the pastel colored animal penises and have them look for it. Also, females can use these too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> okay okay jeez


 ohmurr I can't wait bby.

I wonder if people realize I've been joking around this entire thread?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ohmurr I can't wait bby.
> 
> I wonder if people realize I've been joking around this entire thread?


 
Take pics. :U

Wait, you're not buying a dildo or sucking cock.? :C


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ohmurr I can't wait bby.
> 
> I wonder if people realize I've been joking around this entire thread?


I havent been
Im legitimately a bit creeped out :c


----------



## Rouz (Apr 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Take pics. :U
> 
> Wait, you're not buying a dildo or sucking cock.? :C



Does it matter? Take pics of everything.

Anyone else amazed this thread has gone on 11 pages?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ohmurr I can't wait bby.
> 
> I wonder if people realize I've been joking around this entire thread?


 
Lemon chiffon, FAF? Really? REALLY? 

Even if they do they probably don't care that you've been joking around and are carrying on as if you were thooper theriouth


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Its for climax... 8C


 
dildoes don't fucking climax, they are phallic lumps of silicone rubber.

awesome, doublepost.  fuck it, idgaf


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> dildoes don't fucking climax, they are phallic lumps of silicone rubber.


Its a pretend climax 8C


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, HK cause now that you have given me the impression you're a stereotypical furry fox gay man zoo, i will never think of you differently [im serious, not even joking]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> dildoes don't fucking climax, they are phallic lumps of silicone rubber.
> 
> awesome, doublepost.  fuck it, idgaf


 
Silicone and rubber are two different materials Tycho :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah, HK cause now that you have given me the impression you're a stereotypical furry fox gay man zoo, i will never think of you differently [im serious, not even joking]


 I'm not sure if I should be proud that my sarcasm caused you to think this or not.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 23, 2011)

I didn't read any of this thread, but how much does it own


----------



## Slyck (Apr 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> What better way to celebrate the death and rebirth of the figurehead of the christian religion and the subsequent absolution from sin through him than by buying yourself an exotic dildo! :teehee:
> 
> 
> 
> (I have to wonder whether they're actually trying to offend christians or not.  A lot of stores these days, in an effort to be more "politically correct," are now calling Easter sales "Spring Sales."  Although I guess if Bad Dragon did that they'd have no reason to dress their characters up in bunny ears, eh?)


 I really don't think you want to know.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Its a pretend climax 8C



Awesome, a pretend climax.  What the fuck is that supposed to do for you?



Clayton said:


> Yeah, HK cause now that you have given me the impression you're a stereotypical furry fox gay man zoo, i will never think of you differently [im serious, not even joking]



oh u idiot



Skift said:


> Silicone and rubber are two different materials Tycho :V


 
YOU WOULD KNOW



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not sure if I should be proud that my sarcasm caused you to think this or not.


 
proud, but not too proud, baiting/misleading Clayton's not exactly difficult


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> YOU WOULD KNOW


 
Actually I only know because I asked your mom :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 23, 2011)

man what the fuck

this thread started out weird as hell and went downhill from there


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Actually I only know because I asked your mom :V


 
:O

YOU WENT THERE.

I CANNOT BELIEVE YOU WENT THERE.

WE ARE SO OVER.  j/k ofc


----------



## FBJim (Apr 23, 2011)

does Bad Dragon have mothers day sales y/n


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2011)

FBJim said:


> does Bad Dragon have mothers day sales y/n


 
oh god the laughter hurts


----------



## FBJim (Apr 23, 2011)

i wanna buy mom a dragon dick


tell her it's a centerpiece for the dining room table


----------



## Don (Apr 23, 2011)

FBJim said:


> does Bad Dragon have mothers day sales y/n


 
I think a Fathers Day sale would be far better.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 23, 2011)

"Dad, I love you *this* much"


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 23, 2011)

FBJim said:


> "Dad, I love you *this* much"


Oh dear lord...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> :O
> 
> YOU WENT THERE.
> 
> ...


 nooo come back i still have your crappy records


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 24, 2011)

Just buy regular dildos.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Just buy regular dildos.


 
Or get a boyfriend. :U


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Just buy regular dildos.


 Too mainstream. 


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Or get a boyfriend. :U


 Too everything that is negative.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Just buy regular dildos.


 lmao no.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 24, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Or get a boyfriend. :U


 You can have a boyfriend and still want a dildo.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Or get a boyfriend. :U


What if your boyfriend is small, or not in anal sex but like to play around.



Jashwa said:


> Just buy regular dildos.



They have some weird "regular" dildos too.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You can have a boyfriend and still want a dildo.


 
I would like both... or a girlfriend with a strap-on... :U


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> proud, but not too proud, baiting/misleading Clayton's not exactly difficult


 This is so true.



Jashwa said:


> You can have a boyfriend and still want a dildo.


 You can have an inadequate*** boyfriend and still want a dildo.

Fixed.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You can have a boyfriend and still want a dildo.


 
I dont want either


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You can have an inadequate*** boyfriend and still want a dildo.
> .



Shouldn't be your boyfriend then. Size MATTERS


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I dont want either


I thought you had a crush on a guy from halfway across the country? :U


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I thought you had a crush on a guy from halfway across the country? :U


Fuck that, I already told you guys how that ended
He wouldnt and still wont talk to me


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Apr 24, 2011)

I've asked once, and I'll ask again...

*WHY IS THIS THREAD HERE,* OF ALL PLACES?


----------



## Machine (Apr 24, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> I've asked once, and I'll ask again...
> 
> *WHY IS THIS THREAD HERE,* OF ALL PLACES?


Because furries.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Fuck that, I already told you guys how that ended
> He wouldnt and still wont talk to me


 Oh snap~
I'm still here bby. 


Ballsofsteel said:


> I've asked once, and I'll ask again...
> 
> *WHY IS THIS THREAD HERE,* OF ALL PLACES?


 
Because... I have no fucking clue... >_>


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Fuck that, I already told you guys how that ended
> He wouldnt and still wont talk to me


 bad dragon products will talk to you all you want


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Shouldn't be your boyfriend then. Size MATTERS


 
GASP
WHAT WAS THAT


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

FBJim said:


> bad dragon products will talk to you all you want


They arent gonna give me love
All theyre gonna give me is some creepy animal dick penetration ;w;


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> GASP
> WHAT WAS THAT


 

SIZE MATTERS. 

1)SIZE
2)Personality
3)???
4)Adopt Children


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Still, thats a lot of money


 
Get a job.



Kaizy said:


> Im a college student, and the lunches there are pricey
> I skip lunch almost everyday :V


 
Bring a sandwich.



Ballsofsteel said:


> What? All I'm trying to do is ask why this thread is on HERE, of all places.


 
Because it's the den.

I can see you're new here.  You'll figure out how things work eventually.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I can see you're new here.  You'll figure out how things work eventually.


 spoiler alert the answer is "not at all"


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 24, 2011)

FBJim said:


> spoiler alert the answer is "not at all"


 
the answer is DICKS DICKS DICKS DICKS DICKS DICKS DICKS DICKS DICKS


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

A 13 Page Thread About Bad Dragon


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring a sandwich.


I know :c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2011)

FBJim said:


> A 13 Page Thread About Bad Dragon


 
And I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And I couldn't ask for more.



How about the actual Bad-Dragon product?

13 pages of BD, or you're very OWN David the Werewolf penis.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Apr 24, 2011)

Moth said:


> Because furries.


 
God damn it, furries!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Rouz said:


> How about the actual Bad-Dragon product?
> 
> 13 pages of BD, or you're very OWN David the Werewolf penis.


 Hmmmmmmm. :V


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

give me the dilz, right now


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

Rouz said:


> How about the actual Bad-Dragon product?
> 
> 13 pages of BD, or you're very OWN David the Werewolf penis.


The 13 pages
At least I dont waste all my money by looking through 13 pages of BD chat :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2011)

Rouz said:


> How about the actual Bad-Dragon product?
> 
> 13 pages of BD, or you're very OWN David the Werewolf penis.


 
sure why not 

buy me one


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

is this like Steam where people are giving out dildo guest passes and gifts


----------



## Leon (Apr 24, 2011)

If BD wasn't so pricey, and I was old enough to purchase one of their products, I totally would :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

leon said:


> If BD wasn't so pricey, and I was old enough to purchase one of their products, I totally would :V


Hopefully after you move out
I dont know how youd explain that shit to your parents if they found a big dragon dildo under the bed


----------



## Leon (Apr 24, 2011)

My parents aren't nosey at all. So they wouldn't even find it.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

leon said:


> My parents aren't nosey at all. So they wouldn't even find it.


My parents kinda are
Id be too paranoid to hide shit like that around my house :V


----------



## Takun (Apr 24, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/lac6m.jpg 

nsfw.

AMERICA FUCK YEAH


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lac6m.jpg
> 
> nsfw.
> 
> AMERICA FUCK YEAH


Jesus christ
Its like a Dr. Seuss Dildo Twin Pack


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh god. There is a thread on their forums for buying and selling used ones. D:


----------



## keretceres (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Thats how every child dreams of having their Easter
> Spending the morning looking for eggs and finding large exotic dildos


 
I know I did!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 24, 2011)

You know, I only visit The Den once every few months, and I _always_ regret it.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Oh god. There is a thread on their forums for buying and selling used ones. D:


 
I'm sure there was a thread on here where someone mentioned they were going to let their friend borrow a dildo to see if they like it.

That was pretty terrible.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm sure there was a thread on here where someone mentioned they were going to let their friend borrow a dildo to see if they like it.
> 
> That was pretty terrible.



Sounds like a disturbing game of Pass The Parcel.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 24, 2011)

why is it that a lot of those "furry" toy places always make their toys so god-damned large? protip: not everyone in the fandom is an unrepentant size-queen like goatse.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lac6m.jpg
> 
> nsfw.
> 
> AMERICA FUCK YEAH


 
My eyes hurt.

Also lol gay tentacle.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> My eyes hurt.



The guy named this one "Nuclear Winter".


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 24, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lac6m.jpg
> 
> nsfw.
> 
> AMERICA FUCK YEAH


 

Nothing says Patriotism like getting a Silicone dick shoved up your rectum.

Is it bad that I think that the tentacle one looks like a Popsicle?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Is it bad that I think that the tentacle one looks like a Popsicle?


 
[insert "suck on this" joke]

The glowy thing is a Tailstretcher though


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nothing says Patriotism like getting a Silicone dick shoved up your rectum.
> 
> Is it bad that I think that the tentacle one looks like a Popsicle?


 
Like a rainbow fruitsicle from a Dali painting.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

That's either patriotic or a Dr. Seuss hat.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Apr 24, 2011)

I just..NUCLEAR DILDOS? AMERICAN DILDOS?

NOTHING IS SCARIER.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lac6m.jpg
> 
> nsfw.
> 
> AMERICA FUCK YEAH


 This is the best thing I've seen today.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lac6m.jpg
> 
> nsfw.
> 
> AMERICA FUCK YEAH


That's some weird-ass Dr Seuss bullshit right there

One dick, two dick, red dick, blue dick


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nothing says Patriotism like getting a Silicone dick shoved up your rectum.


 
So sig'd XD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's some weird-ass Dr Seuss bullshit right there
> 
> One dick, two dick, red dick, blue dick


 And all of them are in my ass bby


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And all of them are in my ass bby


 
I want one too. D:


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

amazing, amazing


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jared said:


> You know, I only visit The Den once every few months, and I _always_ regret it.


 

Something has to replace ED.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

There are forums other than the Den?


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm sure there was a thread on here where someone mentioned they were going to let their friend borrow a dildo to see if they like it.
> 
> That was pretty terrible.


HAY
HAYMAN
CAN I BORROW THAT DRAGON COCK
I WANNA GIVE IT A TEST RIDE


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 24, 2011)

Jared said:


> So sig'd XD


 
I think many patriotic Americans can relate to this. :V



Tycho said:


> Like a rainbow fruitsicle from a Dali painting.


 
I wouldn't be surprised if there was such a thing you can buy online. 
An edible Lollipop tentacle dildo.


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> An edible Lollipop tentacle dildo.



There are good ideas, and there are bad ideas.

And then there are legendary ideas.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 24, 2011)

Don said:


> There are good ideas, and there are bad ideas.
> 
> And then there are legendary ideas.


 
You wouldn't be able to use it for that purpose.
STIs man...
And Yeast infections for the womenfolk. :V


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

can you get STDs without actually having sex


because I think that might be a sign that you have failed at life


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> An edible Lollipop tentacle dildo.


 this is a good idea. That way I can taste my ass without growing a giraffe tongue and licking it myself.



FBJim said:


> can you get STDs without actually having sex
> 
> 
> because I think that might be a sign that you have failed at life


 
*How are STDs transmitted?*

_Some STDs are transmitted by body secretions such as semen, blood, and vaginal fluids. Other STDs, such as herpes or HPV (the virus causing genital warts), can be transmitted via skin-to-skin contact._

Yes. You failed at health class.


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You wouldn't be able to use it for that purpose.
> STIs man...
> And Yeast infections for the womenfolk. :V


 
It would be like the Tootsie pop 'eat or lick' issue. Only now it would be 'eat or shove in rectum.'

Or maybe BD could make a dildo that shoots icing sugar.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

Don said:


> It would be like the Tootsie pop 'eat or lick' issue. Only now it would be 'eat or shove in rectum.'


But how many thrusts does it take to get to the center?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 24, 2011)

Don said:


> Or maybe BD could make a dildo that shoots icing sugar.


 Cinnamon bun icing? I'd buy that.

I LOVE cinnamon bun icing.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

FBJim said:


> But how many thrusts does it take to get to the center?


Oh gawd, I just got a mental image of that kid from the commercial asking the owl that and the owl giving his best rape face


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Cinnamon bun icing? I'd buy that.
> 
> I LOVE cinnamon bun icing.



Murr.



I would prefer a Dragon penis fondue fountain, what's every house needs.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Murr.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a Dragon penis fondue fountain, what's every house needs.


...oh god, I didnt need that in my head :C


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Murr.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a Dragon penis fondue fountain, what's every house needs.



Why only settle for the junk when you can get the whole deal? 

I think dragon sodomy goes with every decor :V


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Cinnamon bun icing? I'd buy that.
> 
> I LOVE cinnamon bun icing.


 
We know you do, Jashwa.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> ...oh god, I didnt need that in my head :C


 
Kaizy, you know you want it... you would have left otherwise... >_>


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Kaizy, you know you want it... you would have left otherwise... >_>


Im bored and none of the other topics are fun to lurk in :c


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

of course they aren't fun, they don't involve comically oversized wangs. what's fun about that?


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

FBJim said:


> of course they aren't fun, they don't involve comically oversized wangs. what's fun about that?


 
Only the large is comically oversized, the medium and small are quite normal.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> this is a good idea. That way I can taste my ass without growing a giraffe tongue and licking it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

They really should actually call it "Comically Oversized" instead of "Large"

That'd have to boost sales, right?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 24, 2011)

Don said:


> It would be like the Tootsie pop 'eat or lick' issue. Only now it would be 'eat or shove in rectum.'
> 
> Or maybe BD could make a dildo that shoots icing sugar.


 

Oh lawdy! XD



Rouz said:


> Murr.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a Dragon penis fondue fountain, what's every house needs.



If the Cum were brown, then there's a problem!


----------



## Rouz (Apr 24, 2011)

FBJim said:


> They really should actually call it "Comically Oversized" instead of "Large"
> 
> That'd have to boost sales, right?


 
Maybe? I think it's right for the horse. So it should all be relative to the species.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh lawdy! XD
> 
> 
> 
> If the Cum were brown, then there's a problem!



It's for decoration and it also adds flavor to dinner.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh lawdy! XD
> 
> 
> 
> If the Cum were brown, then there's a problem!


 
Solution: white chocolate.



FBJim said:


> They really should actually call it "Comically Oversized" instead of "Large"
> 
> That'd have to boost sales, right?


 
I think it sounds better.  They should make sure to stamp "COMICALLY OVERSIZED PENIS, HANDLE WITH CARE" on the box of every one they ship.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Apr 26, 2011)

You know what they say:
April golden showers bring May plowers. JK
Honestly everybody has whored out to a holiday so why not a creepy site that advertises on fchan and has creepy gay backstories about each of their dildos have a sex toy sale on the day of the resurrection of our savior Jesus Christ. That was sarcasm.


----------



## BTA (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe it's because holidays are popular sale dates, and most stores usually have sales around holidays?


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> You know what they say:
> April golden showers bring May plowers. JK
> Honestly everybody has whored out to a holiday so why not a creepy site that advertises on fchan and has creepy gay backstories about each of their dildos have a sex toy sale on the day of the resurrection of our savior Jesus Christ. That was sarcasm.


 Everything you post makes me want to find the part of my brain damaged by reading your post, and scrape it out with a grapefruit spoon.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> Everything you post makes me want to find the part of my brain damaged by reading your post, and scrape it out with a grapefruit spoon.


 
SubiDooTheBlooHusky is the smartest poster on FAF. He's one of my faves


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> Everything you post makes me want to find the part of my brain damaged by reading your post, and scrape it out with a grapefruit spoon.


I had the had the hardest time trying to make sense of his post
Took me a few reads to realize it was just a bad joke


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 27, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Murr.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a Dragon penis fondue fountain, what's every house needs.


 

With Thor lamps on the end tables.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2011)

Fifteen pages about dildos. D:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 27, 2011)

Blues said:


> Fifteen pages about dildos. D:


 
We love discussing dildos.  v_v


----------



## Don (Apr 27, 2011)

Blues said:


> Fifteen pages about dildos. D:


 
If this was SoFurry, we'd probably be in the triple digits.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2011)

Blues said:


> Fifteen pages about dildos. D:


 
Problem? :V


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 28, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Problem? :V


Theres a very big problem sir
Furries should not be talking this much about dildos
Furries should be talking about furry things...like sports, and politics


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Theres a very big problem sir
> Furries should not be talking this much about dildos
> Furries should be talking about furry things...like sports, and politics


 
Oh, you~ :teehee:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 28, 2011)

Their sales only take 10% off, they're still fucking expensive :/


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Furries should not be talking this much about dildos
> Furries should be talking about furry things...like sports, and politics


Fun game:  Count how many political / sports adverts one sees on sites like FA, SoFurry, Fchan, and more.  Okay?  Good.  Now count how many dildo adverts they see.

:3c


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Apr 28, 2011)

Easter is over, why  is this still here?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 28, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> Easter is over, why  is this still here?


 
Because FURRIES
Because THE DEN
Because it's funny in a horrible "somethingawful's horrors of porn" kind of way

Hey, maybe BD will have an after-Easter "candy" sale


----------



## Waffles (Apr 28, 2011)

I hate to see what Bad Dragon is like around Valentine's Day.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I hate to see what Bad Dragon is like around Valentine's Day.


 
Probably just more tacky pink decor than usual and a lot of "Cupid's Arrow" double entendres.  Maybe sales on toys meant to be used by more than one person at once.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I hate to see what Bad Dragon is like around Valentine's Day.


 
Some thing but like 10% off pink toys... :V


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I hate to see what Bad Dragon is like around Valentine's Day.


 
They should have released a beak dildo for you for John James Audubon's birthday on Tuesday. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> They should have released a beak dildo for you for John James Audubon's birthday on Tuesday. :V


 
What they NEED to do is make 'em vibrate. :V


----------



## Waffles (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> They should have released a beak dildo for you for John James Audubon's birthday on Tuesday. :V


 I will ask them about it just for you Dyluck :V
And a hummingbird one


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Hey, maybe BD will have an after-Easter "candy" sale


 
BD should make it's own candy dildos. You know, "Cream filled".


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> BD should make it's own candy dildos. You know, "Cream filled".


 
They'd be unusable though... I mean I'd eat them but I'd NEVER use them as a dildo... >_>


----------



## Rouz (Apr 28, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> They'd be unusable though... I mean I'd eat them but I'd NEVER use them as a dildo... >_>


 
You could eat it and use it. It's okay to go ass tO mouth.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Rouz said:


> You could eat it and use it. It's okay to go ass tO mouth.


 
Ew ew ew ew. DX


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What they NEED to do is make 'em vibrate. :V


 
Come to think of it, why haven't they already done that?



Waffles said:


> I will ask them about it just for you Dyluck :V
> And a hummingbird one


 
I'll take an extra large hummingbird with extending tongue, please.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Come to think of it, why haven't they already done that?


 
Inorite? if you can make a vibrating cock in your own home why can't they?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I'll take an extra large hummingbird with extending tongue, please.


 
Two kinds of hummingbirds, one for the behind and a smaller for the front. c:


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Two kinds of hummingbirds, one for the behind and a smaller for the front. c:


 
I'm sad now.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I'm sad now.


 Turn that frown
UPSIDE DOWN


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Turn that frown
> UPSIDE DOWN


 
I can't I have a beak


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

XD
I love you furfags.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I can't I have a beak


 Oh
sucks to be you then



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> XD
> I love you furfags.


 They love you too in your pants


----------



## Rouz (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I can't I have a beak


 You can't smile anyway...

You need teeth for that, and a mouth. How will you suck your dildo?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 28, 2011)

Rouz said:


> You can't smile anyway...
> 
> You need teeth for that, and a mouth. How will you suck your dildo?


 
You don't suck a dildo, wtf? >:V
Also:
BD Salesman: "How many spikes do you want your dragon dick to have? 8? 10? Or would you want it to have barbs?"


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> You don't suck a dildo, wtf? >:V
> Also:
> BD Salesman: "How many spikes do you want your dragon dick to have? 8? 10? Or would you want it to have barbs?"


 
Inflatable knot. :V


----------



## Rouz (Apr 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> You don't suck a dildo, wtf? >:V
> Also:
> BD Salesman: "How many spikes do you want your dragon dick to have? 8? 10? Or would you want it to have barbs?"


  I thought we were talking about candy dildos.

I'd rather have a knot then spikes or barbs. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> XD
> I love you furfags.


 
They'll make a fleshlight of Birdo's "mouth" especially for you.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> They'd be unusable though... I mean I'd eat them but I'd NEVER use them as a dildo... >_>


 
I think there will be a person out there wo would take that risk.

If it was something like "Fizzy jizz" filling, someone would enjoy it more. :V



Rouz said:


> I thought we were talking about candy dildos.
> 
> I'd rather have a knot then spikes or barbs. :V


 
A friend of mine dragged me to a store that sold sex toys and sex accessories.
It had spikes...silicone spikes but spikes nonetheless.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 28, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Inflatable knot. :V


This thread is starting to make me sad


----------



## Rouz (Apr 28, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> This thread is starting to make me sad



This thread is starting to make me horny.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> They'll make a fleshlight of Birdo's "mouth" especially for you.


 
Birdo's not just a nose-gina... she's an awesome character. >:[


Why did I get defensive about that? I need to get out more... I need an umbrella... >_>


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 28, 2011)

Rouz said:


> This thread is starting to make me horny.


Oh gawd, I sense the furry levels of this thread rising
It wont be long before a Bad Dragon dildo orgy breaks out


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> It wont be long before a Bad Dragon dildo orgy breaks out


 Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 28, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Oh gawd, I sense the furry levels of this thread rising
> It wont be long before a Bad Dragon dildo orgy breaks out



Let's turn off the lights in here, break put out some glow in the dark dark dog dildos and have some
fun. I cant wait to feel
the knot


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> This thread is starting to make me sad


 


Rouz said:


> This thread is starting to make me horny.


 
Only starting?



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Birdo's not just a nose-gina... she's an awesome character. >:[


 
Birdo's a dude, yo.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Birdo's a dude, yo.


 
Transgendered MtF...


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 28, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Let's turn off the lights in here, break put out some glow in the dark dark dog dildos and have some
> fun. I cant wait to feel
> the knot


...oh gawd


----------



## Hir (Apr 28, 2011)

oh boy!!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh boy!!


 
I know, they're your favourite~


----------

